# Zwei Mailchimp Formulare auf einer Seite



## jimb0p (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte zwei Mailchimp Formulare (je zwei unterschiedliche Listen) auf meine Seite einbinden. Wenn ich es jedoch normal einbinde, klappt immer nur das erste Formular und das zweite verlinkt direkt auf Mailchimp anstatt korrekt abzusenden. Habe dann gelesen das man es über iframes lösen kann, jedoch bekomme ich nicht autom. die korrekte Höhe hin. Hier mein iframe:


```
<div class="embed-container"><iframe src="online_mc.html" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></div>
```

und hier mein CSS:


```
.embed-container {
  position: relative;
  padding-bottom: 56.25%;
  height: 0;
  overflow: hidden;
  width: 100%;
  height: auto;
}
.embed-container iframe {
  position: absolute;
  top: 0;
  left: 0;
  width: 100%;
  height: 100%;
}

iframe {
    max-width: 100%;
}
```

Falls jemand eine bessere Lösung kennt, immer raus damit!  Gruß!


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Mai 2016)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> jedoch bekomme ich nicht autom. die korrekte Höhe hin


Ist mit CSS auch nicht möglich.

Dafür aber mit JavaScript: http://davidjbradshaw.github.io/iframe-resizer/


----------



## jimb0p (3. Mai 2016)

der mailchimp Support sagt es ist gar nicht nötig...muss ich mir nochmal genau anschauen...


----------



## SpiceLab (3. Mai 2016)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> der mailchimp Support sagt es ist gar nicht nötig...muss ich mir nochmal genau anschauen...


Oder so


----------

